# Using Pull-Out Method during Fertile Time? *UPDATE p.2*



## wonders10

Hi everyone,

I know that the pull out method can have its flaws and is not as successful as say, a condom. However, for whatever reason, my boyfriend and I got really into using it the past few days which also happened to be my fertile days. I don't chart, but I track my cycle on an iphone app and I can tell by how I "feel" down there (wet!) that I am definitely in the fertile zone. I have also been taking cough syrup due to bronchitis which I've heard helps thin out mucus _everywhere_ and can help those little swimmers get where they need to go. Now, that being said, I'm 95% positive that he pulled out without any of the ejaculate getting in me. However, I know pre-cum does exist and I'm getting mixed signals on if it has sperm in it or not. I think I may be ovulating today judging by how I feel down there, and we have done it the past 4/5 days and twice yesterday. So should I worry? I've definitely learned my lesson and I hate this worry so condoms will be reinstituted during my next fertile period but for now, I'm getting very anxious for my next period (2 weeks from now hopefully...).

Thanks for the help,
Shannon


----------



## Daisy_Delayne

I'm a little confused about the pre-cum thing too. All I know is, OH and I did the pull-out method for well over a year, even during the most fertile times, and we never had a whoops. We conceived pretty quickly when he stopped pulling out.


----------



## TwilightAgain

I wouldn't worry providing you've followed the rules. We use the pull out method all the time regardless of time of the month, have done so for 18 months and thus far no babies :)

Pre cum doesn't initially contain sperm but if your man has ejaculated previously then some gets left over in his tubes, thats why its so important to get your partner to pee between ejaculations to flush out any left overs if you're the type of couple who like round two :winkwink:


----------



## MrsGax

DH and I have been using the pull out method for 6 years and no woopsies. The only times I got pregnant was when he did not pull out more than once. Everyone I know that uses pull out has never gotten pregnant.


----------



## brenn09

We've been using pulling out solely for months and no problems! In general, there are not any sperm in pre-cum unless they haven't peed since the last time they ejaculated. 

Initially we avoided intercourse during my fertile time, but we are both more frisky at that time so it flew out the window quickly!


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

We chart and use pull-out during my fertile time (if I know I'm definitely not fertile - so outside of the days between CD5 and 3DPO - I don't make him pull out). 

This has worked for us for 21 cycles (just finishing AF of cycle 22), and no oopsies. Mind you we have no children and have never been pregnant or tried to be, so don't know if we're really good at this method or if something else is stopping a pregnancy.

We rarely need to use the 'pee in-between' rule, I just don't have that sort of energy :haha: but as I say we have been ok. It is my understanding that pre-ejaculate does not contain sperm unless it is left over from a previous ejaculation.


----------



## wonders10

Thanks everyone! I'm feeling less worried and condoms will for sure be in use if I think I'm ovulating soon next month. I probably won't feel totally at ease until my period comes though lol.


----------



## justhoping

wonders10 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know that the pull out method can have its flaws and is not as successful as say, a condom. However, for whatever reason, my boyfriend and I got really into using it the past few days which also happened to be my fertile days. I don't chart, but I track my cycle on an iphone app and I can tell by how I "feel" down there (wet!) that I am definitely in the fertile zone. I have also been taking cough syrup due to bronchitis which I've heard helps thin out mucus _everywhere_ and can help those little swimmers get where they need to go. Now, that being said, I'm 95% positive that he pulled out without any of the ejaculate getting in me. However, I know pre-cum does exist and I'm getting mixed signals on if it has sperm in it or not. I think I may be ovulating today judging by how I feel down there, and we have done it the past 4/5 days and twice yesterday. So should I worry? I've definitely learned my lesson and I hate this worry so condoms will be reinstituted during my next fertile period but for now, I'm getting very anxious for my next period (2 weeks from now hopefully...).
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Shannon

the cough syrus has to be the cough syup with no letters to help you


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

Personally, I would only use the pull-out method if you were NTNP (not trying, not preventing). If you really don't want to get pregnant right now, I wouldn't trust it as reliable enough. 

TMI but my mom told me once that the pull-out method isn't effective because I'm here... :dohh:


----------



## wonders10

justhoping said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know that the pull out method can have its flaws and is not as successful as say, a condom. However, for whatever reason, my boyfriend and I got really into using it the past few days which also happened to be my fertile days. I don't chart, but I track my cycle on an iphone app and I can tell by how I "feel" down there (wet!) that I am definitely in the fertile zone. I have also been taking cough syrup due to bronchitis which I've heard helps thin out mucus _everywhere_ and can help those little swimmers get where they need to go. Now, that being said, I'm 95% positive that he pulled out without any of the ejaculate getting in me. However, I know pre-cum does exist and I'm getting mixed signals on if it has sperm in it or not. I think I may be ovulating today judging by how I feel down there, and we have done it the past 4/5 days and twice yesterday. So should I worry? I've definitely learned my lesson and I hate this worry so condoms will be reinstituted during my next fertile period but for now, I'm getting very anxious for my next period (2 weeks from now hopefully...).
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Shannon
> 
> the cough syrus has to be the cough syup with no letters to help youClick to expand...

Just curious but what does that mean? Is it a certain brand? I will say I notice I'm much wetter this month either way...I'm taking prescription cough syrup.


----------



## wonders10

Well, update for those who replied...I'm on day 5 of on and off cramping, back pain, tiredness, gas and bloat, increased hunger, and new today, semi-tender nipples. They're burning almost after I touch them. My period is 5 days away and pms for me is usually the day or two before, and is light or nonexistent. Getting anxious lol.


----------



## Annie Cherry

We're using pull-out method for about 1.5 years now.... no baby yet ;)
I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## sausages

Don't stress hun. Any symptoms before AF is due are unreliable. I've been tracking my cycles and symptoms for 8 years now and had 4 pregnancies in that time too. I have learned that sometimes I get loads of symptoms and sometimes I get none. Sometimes I cramp from O to AF and sometimes I don't. Sometimes I'm nauseous and sometimes I'm not. Sometimes I have sore boobs and sometimes I don't. Etc etc etc. not one of thosethings ever been a sign of pregnancy for me. The cycles I got pregnant sometimes I had symptoms and sometimes I didn't. Bodies just sometimes ache in places and it doesn't necessarily mean anything. The ONLY symptoms of pregnancy I got were after I was at LEAST 8 weeks along. Good luck! X


----------



## justhoping

wonders10 said:


> Well, update for those who replied...I'm on day 5 of on and off cramping, back pain, tiredness, gas and bloat, increased hunger, and new today, semi-tender nipples. They're burning almost after I touch them. My period is 5 days away and pms for me is usually the day or two before, and is light or nonexistent. Getting anxious lol.

your 5 days away, you can try and test now


----------



## Girly123

I am sure you will be fine Hun xx


----------



## wonders10

Thanks everyone. I did have a very unusually symptom-full TWW but AF arrived yesterday, two days early, so no baby. Moving on and using condoms during my fertile time next month lol. Not that I'd mind an oops, but I drove myself crazy!


----------



## Varenne

Pull-out for approaching 4 years here, and nothing!


----------



## Varenne

I see it as a slightly less willful NTNP


----------



## free_spirtd

Varenne said:


> I see it as a slightly less willful NTNP

I completely agree!! :thumbup: Hehe, we've been using that method successfully for 7 years now. FH is getting sloppy though because I'm pretty sure he's wanting a baby but waiting for after the wedding (september).


----------



## BabyS14

Been using pull out method here for 4 years and nothing so far. My husband will be super excited come January when he doesn't have to pull out though!! :happydance:


----------



## Draculisa

We have relied on the pull out method for 9 years now and never had any scares. :) In my opinion its been a lot more reliable than a lot of ppl think it is.


----------



## Varenne

I feel like I was lied to through fearmongering in my teens. I was given the impression that any penis inside you ever equals a baby, and precum contains loads of sperm, and it could HAPPEN AT ANY MOMENT.:gun:

3.5 years say no. It's far more likely that you need millions of sperm inside you a few days before or the day of your egg release. I wish someone had just told me that.

Getting pregnant. It's harder than you think (I have unsuccessfully TTC in the past with a partner with a low count. Another factor to consider).


----------



## Fezzle

I have a friend who was using the withdrawal method for years before she and her OH got married, but I think they both secretly hoped there would be an accident- the funny thing is, because there never was an accidental pregnancy, she thought it was a sign of fertility problems! Once they were married and had sex without withdrawing, she got pregnant pretty quickly...


----------



## StephtheHiker

My hubby and I have been using the pull out for a year and a half now, not that long of a time...I was charting my cycles using Natural Family Planning...too lazy to do temps but checking cm and stuff. So during the infertile times, he wouldn't have to pull out. First time and only time he didn't pull out...BFP! (Although it resulted in an early mc)

I'm personally a fan of it!


----------



## justhoping

one of my angels is from using a birth control with the pull out method, so it can and does happen... and we did not do anything before hand so there would be sperm in his penis...he was clean....

i was told that there are man sperm in pre ejac and that if the guy has no problems you can get pregnant...well there must of been a determined sperm cause i got pregnant on two types of birth control if you figure it....

i think the pull out method works if the guys is not the furtile or if your not oving.....

other wise how to explain what happened to me..

my girfriends daughter was born with them using the pull out method correctly a well...

i dont feel comfortable telling people that you just cannot get pregnant using it as you can i think unless the reasons above......well its my knowledge from using it and my friends daughter being here...

i think if you use it while not oing it can work...


----------



## Varenne

justhoping said:


> i think the pull out method works if the guys is not the furtile or if your not oving.....

I understand what happened to you, and nobody is saying it _can't _happen, but my theory is it's a lot harder generally than people think it is.

The infertility suggestion is a truly horrible thought, I highly doubt all us ladies who haven't had an accident have infertile partners :nope: That was a slightly upsetting sentence to read to be honest, as someone who has used pullout for 3.5 years. Not sure if you mean not ovulating at the time of intercourse or just generally not ovulating ever, but I can assure you that I ovulate regularly and we have sex during those times.

Getting pregnant is normally a difficult business requiring the right timing and millions of sperm. I understand you got pregnant using pullout and BC, but that is comparatively rare.


----------



## wonders10

OP here, thanks for all your replies. We have now made it 2 months using pull out without an oops and we'll probably keep using it because I do not want to start the pill at 33 and we both sort of hate condoms. If I got pregnant, it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world, but ideally I'd like to wait until we are married.


----------



## Jennifer24

Wonders10.. My bf and I had unprotected sex for like 5-7 seconds on Jan. 17 (last period was Jan. 4th) he put it in once, took it out and wiped off his precum, then put it back in for two thrusts. he had not ejaculated in 2 or 3 days. He didn't even ejaculate that night. Think there is any chance I'm pregnant? I'm 18.


----------



## MissMcCoy

We have been using this method for the last just about 8 years. No issues.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Me and dh used this method for years and years, lost count actually, with no accidents or oops moments, and I too worried about our fertility. When we TTC we got pregnant first go so I don't think it means there are any fertility problems!


----------



## Iveneverseen

My Husband & I have used the pull out method successfully for 7 years, and have dtd during ovulation too many times. have been pregnant twice in our 10 year realtionship but that is when we were trying to get pregnant.


----------



## staralfur

We used the pullout method for 5 years without any issues, but my LO is living proof that it can and does happen, even if it's been successful for years. I agree that it's less common than people think, and like any other method of BC it's not 100% effective. You take a bit of an extra chance using the pullout method because there's room for 'human error'.

After getting pregnant with my LO there's NO CHANCE I will ever use the pullout method again unless I'm okay with possibly getting pregnant. It definitely strikes me as a risky activity now that I've lived it. :haha:


----------



## Kassy

Me and my oh have been using the withdrawal method for 8 years. We got pregnant both times as we were actually trying, lol.


----------



## loeylo

I have been pregnant 3 times, none of which are due to the pull out method. #1 was a burst condom, #2 was the mini pill, and #3 was miscalculatin our fertile period and not pulling out! For our entire relationship, except 6 months on the mini pill (resulting in pregnancy 2!) and 9 months on the injection (resulting in me being a moody fat cow haha) we have used withdrawal and never had a pregnancy. We are both definitely fertile as we have been pregnant 3 times!


----------



## Nursekat07

We have been using the pull out method for 2 years. We were pulling out during my fertile week and not pulling out a couple times before and after my period. One month I must have ovulated early and I ended up pregnant but sadly miscarried.


----------



## LucyLadyBug

Differently, I've never solely used the pull out method. I've used it in conjunction with the mini pill (can't take normal pill because of migraines) on and off for years. between those and sometimes using condoms when missed a pill, never been pregnant yet.

Would really like to cone off the mini pill and allow my body to try and normalise itself properly before ttc in autumn 2016. My other partner moves in over the summer. Might talk to them about swapping to condoms and pullout in October time.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We're currently using the pull-out method after me having the coil for 18 months, whilst we decide when we want to properly TTC. 

I've only allowed it because I know within the next 6 months ish we will want to start TTC, and if we did have an accidental pregnancy we wouldn't be too upset. However, from what I've read now I've researched it a bit, it's actually quite an effective form of contraception. If it's practiced properly and your man is experienced then it can be as reliable as using condoms I think. The reason it's strongly discouraged in sex education for teenagers is because they're usually young, inexperienced couples who won't practice it properly in which case the effectiveness is reduced a lot! x


----------

